# حساب وزن المتر الطولى من حديد التسليح بدون جداول



## محمود نظمى (9 مارس 2007)

إليكم إخوانى هذه الطريقة السريعة والعملية التى تستطيعون بها حساب وزن حديد التسليح بدون جداول التسليح والنتائج قريبة جدا وهى طريقة مجربة ومن ابتكارى عندما كنت فى أول حياتى الهندسية وكان يعيقنى بالموقع التنفيذى أثناء استلام حديد معرفة وزن الحديد الذى يتم استلامه.
أتمنى أن تلاقى هذه الطريقة استحسانكم وفى انتظار ردودكم وشكرا

الطريقة كالتالى :

مربع القطر بالسنتيمتر × 0.616 = وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد 

مثال :

وزن حديد التسليح قطر 20 مم 

(2)^2 × 0.616 = 2.464 كجم وهو كما ترون بالجدول

أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## رولا حمص (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود مثال مفيد جداا ومختصر شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (10 مارس 2007)

فقط للتصحيح المعامل هو 0.617 * مربع القطر بالسنتمتر = وزن المتر الطولي بالكيلوغرام


----------



## محمود نظمى (10 مارس 2007)

رولا حمص قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود مثال مفيد جداا ومختصر شكررررررررررررررررررا




شكرا لمرورك الكريم يا أخت رولا


----------



## محمود نظمى (10 مارس 2007)

محمد أبو عمر قال:


> فقط للتصحيح المعامل هو 0.617 * مربع القطر بالسنتمتر = وزن المتر الطولي بالكيلوغرام



 شكرا لك على الإفادة وعلى مرورك الكريم


----------



## صالح سليم (10 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود نظمى (11 مارس 2007)

صالح سليم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



وجزاك خيرا أيضا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## محمد شمالي (12 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (12 مارس 2007)

*عاشق الهندسة*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## en_maher (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## saher_04 (12 مارس 2007)

هلا

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع

وجزاك الله الف خير

تحياتي


----------



## محمود نظمى (12 مارس 2007)

محمد شمالي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير يابشمهندس



شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## محمود نظمى (12 مارس 2007)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



وشكرا لك على مرورك الكريم


----------



## محمود نظمى (12 مارس 2007)

en_maher قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله بك



الله يبارك بك وبكريم أخلاقكم


----------



## محمود نظمى (12 مارس 2007)

saher_04 قال:


> هلا
> 
> مشكور اخوي على الموضوع
> 
> ...



وكذلك جزاكم ألف خير على مروركم الكريم ولا شكر على واجب يا عزيزى نحن نحاول أن نفيد بعضنا البعض حتى ولو بشئ يسير


----------



## Ali-83 (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود نظمى (13 مارس 2007)

Ali-83 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



لا شكر على واجب المهم تكون قد استفدت شيئا جديدا والله الموفق


----------



## ارشد عماد (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هل القانون بس اشلون استنبطت الفكرة مال هذا القانون


----------



## Bright (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود نظمى (17 مارس 2007)

ارشد عماد قال:


> مشكور على هل القانون بس اشلون استنبطت الفكرة مال هذا القانون



عزيزى الفاضل اليك كيفية استنباط هذه المعادلة 

من المعروف أن الحجم × الكثافة = الوزن ..... زين؟

عندك حجم الحديد والمتغير هنا هو القطر بينما الكثافة ثابته وهى رقم ثابت وبعمل الإختصارات اللازمة
يمكنك أن تصل الى نفس النتيجة السابقة 

ان شاء الله تكون وصلت الفكرة وشكرا لك على مرورك اكريم


----------



## محمود نظمى (17 مارس 2007)

Bright قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء



وجزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا يل مهندس محمود انت ضربت الباي في وزن الحديد ثم قسمتها علي اربعة 
فكر جيييييد والله يوفقك للمزيد
أسأل الله ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا


----------



## محمود نظمى (18 مارس 2007)

حسام نصر الدين قال:


> شكرا يل مهندس محمود انت ضربت الباي في وزن الحديد ثم قسمتها علي اربعة
> فكر جيييييد والله يوفقك للمزيد
> أسأل الله ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا



نعم يا عزيزى المعادلة كالتالى :

الوزن للمتر الطولى = 0.785 × 3.14÷4 × D^2

وبعمل الإختصارات اللازمة تنتج المعادلة السابقة

علمنا الله واياكم من فضله وعلمه ورزقنا ثواب تعليمه لغيرنا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م . مهند (18 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا على طريقتك الحسابية السهلة


----------



## محمود نظمى (18 مارس 2007)

م . مهند قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وشكرا على طريقتك الحسابية السهلة



وشكرا لك على مرورك الكريم


----------



## المهندس فراس (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم علما أن هذا الوزن الذي في الجداول عمليا يصعد بمعامل 1.015 حتى نحصل على وزن المتر الطولي للحديد المحلزن لأن الجداول تعطي الحديد الأملس


----------



## محمود نظمى (26 يناير 2008)

وشكرا لكم على الإضافة


----------



## م/أحمد أنور (26 يناير 2008)

please provide us with the equation.many thanks to you


----------



## مجد فارس (26 يناير 2008)

معلومة مفيدة لمهندس التنفيذ جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (26 يناير 2008)

ت ش ك ر تشكر 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_زين (26 يناير 2008)

او ايضا للتدقيق
قطر السيخ فى نفسة ÷ 162 = كجم
او قطر اليسخ فى نفسة × 0.0061728 = كجم
شكرا


----------



## فؤاد الجهري (14 فبراير 2008)

أصل المعامل 0.617
عشان نطلع وزن المتر الطولي نأخذ المعادلة التالية : 
= مساحة مقطع سيخ الحديد × كثافة الحديد ..... (كثافة الحديد 7850 كجم للمتر المكعب)
= مربع نصف القطر × 7 / 22 × 7850
= مربع القطر قسمة 4 × 7 / 22 × 7850
= مربع القطر × ( 7850 × 22 قسمة 7 × 4 ) 
= مربع القطر × ( 6167.8) 
قطر السيخ 20 ملم يحول بالمتر = 0.02 متر
= 0.02 × 0.02 * 6167.8 = 2.467 كجم للمتر الطولي
أو قطر السيخ بالسم = 2 سم 
= 2 × 2 * 0.617 = 2.467 كجم للمتر الطولي = 2.46

ويمكن إستخدام مربع قطر السيخ مباشرة بالملم قسمة 162 
20 × 20 قسمة 162 = 2.46
(1 قسمة 162) ضرب 100= 0.617

عفوا على الإطالة ..... وهذا توضيح فقط لأصل المعامل 0.617 أو المعامل 162


----------



## السيدعزالدين (14 فبراير 2008)

طريقة جميلة وسريعة في الموقع جزاك اللة خير


----------



## السيدعزالدين (14 فبراير 2008)

اريد اى كتب عن ادارة المشاريع


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (14 فبراير 2008)

اخي الفاضل. شكراعلى المجهود ولكن بطريقة علمية اوضح واصح يمكنك ضرب مساحة حديد التسليح بكثافة الحديد بcm مثلا حديد التسليح 20 مم اضرب 1*1*3.14*0.785 =2.466 كلغ واذا كان حديد التسليح16 مم يكون الوزن 0.8*0.8*3.14*0.785=1.577 كلغ
وبذلك يكون العامل المضروب بمربع القطر هو 0.616 كما تفضلتم وشكرا


----------



## م محمود يسن (14 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس محمود شكرا لك


----------



## elimy2000 (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرااا على المعلومه


----------



## engmohamad (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاك الل خيرا ممكن الحصول علن نفس النتيجة بقسمة مربع القطر على 162
20*20\162= 2.469


----------



## محمود نظمى (15 فبراير 2008)

أشكر كل الذين شاركوا بالردود والمرور الكريم عسى الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا انه على كل شئ قدير


----------



## saloha (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alomody (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اود اضافة جزئية المعادلة هى d^2/162حيث dهو قطر السيخ بالمليمتر يعطى وزن المتر الطولىبالكيلو جرام ولكن هذة المعادلة تنطبق بدقة اكبر على mild steel
ولكن high grad steel يكون وزنة اكبر قليلا نظرا لزيادة الكربون وبالتالى زيادة كثافة الحديد


----------



## صالحووه (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد حمدان (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم . لكن حسب المصنعيه يكون هناك اختلاف بسيط بكثافه الحديد . ونحن نعرف ان الكثافه *الحجم =الوزن ( فاذا عرفت الكثافه بالضبط وعرف قطر حديد التسليح ) فمن الممكن معرفه وزن المتر الطولي الواحد . ومن الممكن بالموقع اذا وجد ميزان حساس ناخذ 10 سم ونوزنها ونضربها *10. وانا لااعرف معادلتك على اي شيء مستنده . وهل ممكن تطبيقها دائما" . شكرا"


----------



## رسول الفهد (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور والله يوفقك


----------



## garary (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك والى الجديد دائما


----------



## m-almaleky (10 مارس 2008)

مشكور يااخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ماجدان (10 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## عكاشة حباتر (10 مارس 2008)

شكر لك علي هذه المعلومه


----------



## م.عبد (10 مارس 2008)

طريقة جميلة 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريم ظريف (25 يونيو 2008)

اولا:شكرا علي هذه المعلومة ولكن احب ان اضف معلومة بسيطة لتوضيح من اين اتت الرقم 162 وهي كالاتي:
بما ان الوزن=الكثافة * الحجم
الوزن=الكثافة * 3.14 * مربع القطر/4 *طول السيخ للمتر الطولي
وبما ان كلهم ثوابت ماعدا مربع القطر
ولان وزن سيخ القطر(13)مللي=1.04
اذن بالنسبة والتناسب
(13)2/( القطر المراد ايجاد وزنه)2=1.04/؟؟؟
؟؟؟= (القطر المراد ايجاد وزنه)2*1.04/(13)2
؟؟؟= (القطر المراد ايجاد وزنه)2/162.5
وهكذاوبهذه الطريقة يتم استلام الحديد او حصره لمعرفة الكمية المستخدمة للموقع
واسفة ان كنت طولت عليكم


----------



## ره و ه ز (10 يوليو 2008)

زؤر سوباس (شكرا كثيرا) لغه كرديه


----------



## حماده السيد (10 يوليو 2008)

المعامل الصحيح هو 0.617 وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## جهاد دياب (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا لكن العلاقة التي استخدمها هي 
وزن طول (ل) قطر (ق)=0,616225×ق2×ل
ل بالمتر ق بالسم


----------



## البهيشي (12 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزاك خير ............


----------



## مجهول العراق (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخي


----------



## حازم محمد برهوم (12 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------

